# is Aveeno Eczema Body Wash safe for hedgies?



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

I know the Aveeno for babies is safe for hedgies but is the Aveeno Eczema body wash okay? I use it pretty frequently during the winter months and just wanted to know if it's a safe substitute for the baby body wash. 

These are the ingredients in the wash:
Medicinal Ingredient: Colloidal Oatmeal 2.0% W/w.

Non-Medicinal Ingredients: Avena Sativa (Oat) Kernal Extract, Caprylic/capric Triglyceride, Ceramide 3, Citric Acid, Cyamopsis Tetragonoloba (Guar) Gum, Glycerin, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Laureth-2, Panthenol, Sodium Benzoate, Sodium Chloride, Sodium Lauroamphodiacetate, Sodium Trideceth Sulfate, Water.

Thanks!


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone? :?


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't really know the specifics for this but I use the Aveeno Skin Relief Body Wash which is fragrance free & has the following ingredients:

Water, Glycerin, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Decyl Glucoside, Avena Sativa (Oat) Kernel Flour, Glycol Stearate, Sodium Lauroampho PG Acetate Phosphate, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, PEG 20 Glycerides, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Hydrolyzed Wheat Starch, PEG 150 Pentaerythrityl Tetrastearate, PEG 120 Methyl Glucose Trioleate, Propylene Glycol, Tetrasodium EDTA, PEG 6 Caprylic/Capric Glycerides, Quaternium 15, Coriandrum Sativum (Coriander) Extract, Elettaria Cardamomum (Cardamon) Seed Extract, Conmiphora Myhrrha Extract, SD Alcohol 39C, May Contain (+/-):, Sodium Hydroxide, Citric Acid

It seems to be working just fine.

I've also put the Aveeno Oatmeal Packets in his bath water, too & have had no problems.

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable comes along! Sorry, I'm not much help :?


----------

